# Remington 870 Express-Black Synthetic



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking to sell my brand new Remington 870 Express Mag. Just bought it about a month ago. It's been on four hunts. I clean it after every use. Black Synthetic. Bought it at Sportsman's. I would like to trade for a different gun if anyone is interested. Post here or send me a PM. Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GreenFletchings said:


> Looking to sell my brand new Remington 870 Express Mag. Just bought it about a month ago. It's been on four hunts. I clean it after every use. Black Synthetic. Bought it at Sportsman's. I would like to trade for a different gun if anyone is interested. Post here or send me a PM. Thanks :mrgreen:


 Just curious what don't you like about it? I know the new 870 Supermag I bought was a big POS. I couldn't get rid of it fast enough. Gun jammed, it ejected shells out the bottom between cycles. That gun cost me a lot of ducks and a few geese.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just curious what don't you like about it? I know the new 870 Supermag I bought was a big POS. I couldn't get rid of it fast enough. Gun jammed, it ejected shells out the bottom between cycles. That gun cost me a lot of ducks and a few geese.


It's not a bad gun. I have an older one in Oregon at my parents' house and it is absolutely flawless. Every once in a while this one will not load the shell. I think the lever is just not worked in enough. I just want a different gun. I'm hoping to save up for a semi-auto for Turkey Season.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this still available?


----------

